# Ocean City, MD Entertainment Book



## SBK (Jun 8, 2008)

The Entertainment Book web site is enough to drive to drive a sane person crazy -- and it's doubtful I started off sane.   

Are the coupons for Ocean City, MD in the DC/Maryland book or the Delaware book?  Last year they were in the DC/Maryland Book, but I am just not sure.

Thank you,


----------



## musical2 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have an Ocean City section in the Baltimore, MD book.

Bart


----------



## liborn2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Check out this website for Ocean City coupons..
http://www.ocean-city.com/coupons/

Might help with your visit.  In the past, I found a person selling OC coupons on EBAY..another place to check out. Good Luck and Have Fun.


----------



## SBK (Jun 10, 2008)

*AHA!*

Thanks -- I will check out the Baltimore book.

In regards to the coupon book available at the OC web site, I checked their list of restaruants and it was almost all fast food -- didn't have BJ's or restaurants of that sort.


----------



## musical2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Susan,

I sent you a PM.

Bart


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 11, 2008)

SBK said:


> The Entertainment Book web site is enough to drive to drive a sane person crazy -- and it's doubtful I started off sane.



I agree! I joined the online membership - 30 day trial for free. Except that they don't mention that you really have to cancel at day 25... or they bill you for the next month's fee. And nowhere on the site can I find my join date in order to indeed cancel at day 25. Ok, I could have put it on my calendar but come on! It should be listed in my account or profile too! Argh.


----------

